# Hebrew grammatical terms



## dannypdarc13

Hello,


I am having a bit of trouble with Hebrews terms for grammatical concepts. I would like you to see if my translation of those terms is correct or not. 

a noun = שֵׁם עֶצֶם
the noun = שֵׁם הָעֶצֶם
nouns = שֵׁמוֹת עֶצֶם
the nouns = שֵׁמוֹת הָעֶצֶם

an adjective = שֵׁם תוֹאַר
the adjective = שֵׁם הַתוֹאַר
adjectives = שֵׁמוֹת תוֹאַר
the adjectives = שֵׁמוֹת הַתוֹאַר

an infinitive = שֵׁם פּוֹעַל
the infinitive  = שֵׁם הַפּוֹעַל
infinitives = שֵׁמוֹת פּוֹעַל
the infinitives = שֵׁמוֹת הַפּוֹעַל

an adverb = תוֹאַר פּוֹעַל
the adverb = תוֹאַר הַפּוֹעַל
adverbs = תוֹאֲרֵי פּוֹעַל
the adverbs = תוֹאֲרֵי הַפּוֹעַל

PS: I would also like to know if the word "כינוי" has a hirik under the vav or not, why its plural is "כינויי" when it is in a construct (as in "כינויי גוף") and what is the correct way to pronounce it.

Thank you very much.


----------



## amikama

All translations are correct.

כינוי has a hirik under כ, not ו.
It is כינויי because plural nouns ending in ‏-ים drop the final ם in סמיכות (construct state):
אנשים --> אנשי הכפר (people of the village)
סוסים --> סוסי המלך (horses of the king)
כינויים --> כינויי הגוף (the pronouns)


----------



## hadronic

singular : kinuy
plural free-form : kinuyim
plural construct : kinuyei


----------



## dannypdarc13

Thank you.  Isn't a hirik always required to be under the letter immediately before a yod?


----------



## Drink

dannypdarc13 said:


> Thank you.  Isn't a hirik always required to be under the letter immediately before a yod?



Only if the yod is a vowel. Not if it is a consonant "y".


----------



## hadronic

And that vav is not a consonant ("v") but a vowel ("u"). Only consonants can carry the hirik.


----------



## origumi

amikama said:


> All translations are correct.


The consonants are correct. Some of the matres lectionis and / or niqqud are inaccurate.


----------



## hadronic

In "ktiv male with partial nikkud" orthography, I don't see any error. Where do you see any ?


----------



## dannypdarc13

Thank you.  Another question: how would you pronounce "תווית יידוע" and how would it be written with nikud (perhaps "תָוִויָת יִידוּעַ")?


----------



## hadronic

It's "tavit". "taviyat" is not possible because of the first "a" needs to reduce to shva ( provided that the "v" is without dagesh).
So it could also be "tviyat" ("plotting", construct form), but people would rather write it this way :תוויית. , with double-yod.


----------



## arielipi

אין כזה דבר לתוות. יש לטוות ולזה כיונת. כמו"כ יש גם להתוות.


----------



## hadronic

Who talked about litvot לתוות ?


----------



## dannypdarc13

How do you say "pronominal suffixes" in Hebrew? ?סיומות קניין

With pronominal suffixes I am referring to the suffixes added to indicate possession or to some prepositions: e.g. "נו" as in "יש לנו מכוניות".


----------



## arielipi

hadronic said:


> Who talked about litvot לתוות ?


תוויית


----------



## hadronic

תוויה is precisely not לתוות. 
It's not because a word has the shape of shem pe'ulah that the corresponding verb necessarily exists.


----------



## arielipi

Ah...
Still, it's not tviyat with a tav for plotting, and not even with tet is sufficient alone.


----------



## hadronic

It's not what neither of 3 dictionaries say. 
But what do you want, Hebrew is such a rich language, you can't know all of its words.


----------



## arielipi

hadronic said:


> It's not what neither of 3 dictionaries say.
> But what do you want, Hebrew is such a rich language, you can't know all of its words.



That's new to me! Thanks. 
With a tet it comes from webbing


----------



## sawyeric1

I am also wondering about this:



dannypdarc13 said:


> How do you say "pronominal suffixes" in Hebrew? ?סיומות קניין



And can you say "מילת סמיכות" instead of נסמך?


----------

